

Get A Web Designer Right Now - paukiatwee
http://dreamand.me/web/get-a-web-designer-for-enterprise-application/

======
tawgx
It's a good call for action, but from my own experiences the cost of
rebuilding things (time,money,breaking stuff) is so great, and there's no real
incentive for anyone within the company to do so. On the bright side - this
does open a window for new enterprise start ups to redo these kind of systems
and win over large and legacy software.

